# Spiele-Download beim Hersteller/Publisher teurer als DVD-Version beim Händler?!



## Invisible_XXI (27. April 2013)

*Spiele-Download beim Hersteller/Publisher teurer als DVD-Version beim Händler?!*

In den letzten Tagen hatte ich nach neuen Spielen geschaut. Dabei hatte ich sowohl auf Amazon geschaut, als auch auf den Herstellerseiten, als auch auf Origin und Steam.
  Nun war mir aufgefallen, dass bspw. Diablo 3 im Blizzard-Store als Download mehr kostet als die DVD-Version (mit Handbuch usw.) auf Amazon. Ich staunte.
  Auch das neue Sim City ist als reiner Download auf Origin teurer als die DVD-Version bei Amazon.
  Da ich über dieses Phänomen dermaßen erstaunt war und immer noch bin, habe ich die Recherchen eingestellt, um einmal in die Runde zu fragen: Sind das zwei Beispiele von vielen oder ist es reiner Zufall, dass ich zwei seltene Fälle erwischt habe? Wie kann man sich dieses Phänomen erklären? 
  Was macht einen Download, der nicht über einen weiteren Händler, bspw. Amazon, verkauft wird, teurer als die DVD-Version beim zwischengeschalteten Händler, der auch noch ein Handbuch und vielleicht sogar Extras beiliegen??
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Weitere Beispiele bitte hier posten!


----------



## Veriquitas (27. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele-Download beim Hersteller/Publisher teurer als DVD-Version beim Händler?!*

Es ist halt ganz normal das Hersteller über ihre Plattformen ihr Preise verlangen, durch das anbieten der Downloads werden keine so hohen Kosten verursacht das diese teurer sind. Sondern da geht es darum maximal daran zu verdienen was vollkommen in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Esinger (27. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele-Download beim Hersteller/Publisher teurer als DVD-Version beim Händler?!*

ich nenne sowas abzocke


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. April 2013)

Vorallem wenn die Server dann noch überlastet sind , dann bricht die Verbindung ab usw. Wenn ich schon Zahle dann soll ich auch für den Preis eine gescheite Verbindung haben !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele-Download beim Hersteller/Publisher teurer als DVD-Version beim Händler?!*

Freie Marktwirtschaft, ich lasse mal offen ob gerecht oder nicht. Aber jeder sollte in der Lage sein den Shop mit den besten Preis zu finden. Steam bietet ja oft genug Aktionen wo man ein Schnäppchen machen kann. Blizzard und Origin sind in meinen Augen auch eher speziell


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele-Download beim Hersteller/Publisher teurer als DVD-Version beim Händler?!*

Wäre es nicht im Interesse des Herstellers, dass die Produkte direkt bei ihm gekauft werden, anstatt über einen zwischengeschalteten Händler? Irgendwie muss es sich ja sowohl für den Händler als auch den Hersteller rechnen, dass die Produkte über diesen Weg verkauft werden...


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele-Download beim Hersteller/Publisher teurer als DVD-Version beim Händler?!*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss es sich ja sowohl für den Händler als auch den Hersteller rechnen, dass die Produkte über diesen Weg verkauft werden...


 
Mehr Werbung wird der Grund sein.


----------

